# Is Autumn anywhere?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The calendar says it's Autumn. I see dead leaves and pine needles. There's Halloween decor and they're putting clothes on the rack to signify as such, but---WHERE'S THE ****ING WEATHER?!?

It's still as hot here. Admittedly, the humidity is low, but that changes nothing that it's still too damn hot for this time of year. So how's it everywhere else?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The foliage is taking its sweet time here, and the weather was still pretty high as of last week. It seems to be calming down to the usual temps now, and the foliage here should be in full swing by next weekend. I'll try and snap some pics of the colors if I remember to bring my camera out with me.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I live in Jersey and Philly all in one and no sign of cool whether or fallen leaves... Why? I have no clue though the decor is up *rolls eyes* Once I get back I am going to dollar store and buying my stuff for Halloween.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Blame it on the hurricanes. It's hot and bright in southern Mississippi.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Finally getting cooler here in NY after the last bits of Jeanne passed us by.*


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

TX only has one season anyway.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

See what happens when you mess with the weather Seraphine, my dear?


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Looks like our chances for brightly colored autumn leaves is not going to happen here. A large number of trees in this area of Central NYS have some kind of disease that's making the trees drop there leaves early. It sucks. It is cooler everyday now finally though.*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

One of the trees in my back yard does that. It starts to drop its leaves in late August and is already done doing so as we speak.

The foliage is just now starting to look good, so if I remember to take my camera out with me tomorrow, I'll be sure to snap a pic or two to share with everyone.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

The foliage should be changing here in....umm....uhhh....forget I said anything.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*California weather*

I live in Monterey county.
The weather here is sunny.

The weather here was sunny last month as well as all summer.

Sometomes it overcasts a bit now, but then afterwords...sunny.

Hmmm. I think I will take my coffin lid prop and go surfing.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

It's certainly not here in the gulf coast of Alabama. I miss Autumn.


----------

